# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  (بعد إذن الإشراف ) بمناسبة تداول المواضيع التي تسئ الي الرسول (ص) والدين الاسلامي

## حامد بريمة

*بمناسبة تداول المواضيع التي تسئ الي الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم والدين الاسلامي 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ديفيد رسام ومصور وخبير فوتوشوب 
له عدة مواهب ...
يكره الاسلام و المسلمين من صغره
عندما شاهد أحداث الرسومات الكركتيرية المسيئة للمسلمين ..
في الصحف الأوروبية ....
أسعده وسره ...
حاول أن يفعل شيئا يغيظ المسلمين ....
لكي يذوق السرور !!
****
قام برسم كركتيرات مسيئة للإسلام ....
مسيئة لله ولآياته ...
وضع لفظ الجلالة في مكان نجس ....
كتب ( لا إله إلا الله ) في موضع لا يليق .. ( ولا داعي لذكر الموضع تعظيما للشهادة )
ركّب صور وجوه مسلمين على حيوانات ....
كتب سورة الفاتحة على فستان امرأة مبرقعة ....
ذهب ديفيد وبيده ملف يحوي أعماله القذرة ....
إلى إحدى الجرائد العريقة ....
دخل على رئيس التحرير وأراه إياها ....
طلب منه أن ينشرها في جريدته وقال أنه تعِب عليها ...
ولكن رئيس التحرير رفض ذلك وقال : نحن مجانين لو فعلنا ذلك ،
أما تعرف كيف انقلب العالم بعد أحداث الدنمارك ؟
عاد ديفيد إلى بيته يائسا ..
****
في عصر يوم من الأيام ....
افترش ديفيد الأرض وجلس يشاهد التلفاز
وأمامه كوب قهوة ، ورقه ، وقلم ....
يتسلى بالرسم ...
اتصل به صديقه ودعاه للخروج للبحر ....
وعلى البحر ...
أخبر ديفيد صديقه بـ' أعماله ' وأخبره ' بذهابه للصحيفة
ومحاولة نشرها ' وكيف رفضوا ....
قال له صديقه : وماحاجتك للصحيفة وعندك الإنترنت ؟؟
ديفيد : هل تقارن صحيفة بموقع انترنت ؟
صديقه : ديفيد ، اسمع سأخبرك شيئا ....
أنت لست بحاجة لعمل موقع تنشر فيها أعمالك ....
فقط ادخل على أحد المنتديات العربية وانشر أعمالك ....
وبعد اسبوع ، ابحث عن أعمالك في جوجل....
ستجدها قد انتشرت في 80 منتدى عربي مسلم = يُفترض !!
وبعد اسبوعين .. ستنتشر في 400 منتدى عربي .. وهكذا
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة
ديفيد يحك ذقنه : أنشرها في منتديات عربية وتنتشر ؟
أعتقد أنك لست في وعيك
صديقه : يا ديفيد يا ديفيد .....
افعل فقط واترك هذه الأسئلة .
****
وفي صباح اليوم التالي ....
بعد أن نام ديفيد والأفكار في عقله متجمهرة ...
استيقظ وجلس على اللاب توب الجديد
وعينه تصارع النوم ورائحة فمه قتلت أخيه، وكلبه ..
اتصل بزميله جورج ... ( نصراني عربي ) ....
وطلب منه أن يعينه على إيجاد المنتديات العربية ...
فديفيد لا يحسن من العربية إلا بضع كلمات ....
رحب جورج بالفكرة بعد أن ضحك ضحكات غريبه ....
ثم ..
نشروا أول صورة في منتدى عربي ....
وهي صورة المرأة المبرقعة .. المكتوب على لباسها سورة الفاتحة ..
قال جورج : ديفيد ، كيف سأنشرها ، سوف أطرد ويُحذف الموضوع !!
سكتوا لحظة ...
جورج صارخا : نعم ... سأكتب كلمات بسيطة تقلب الطرد إلى ترحيب ؟
أمسك جورج كيبورده المُعَرَّب ....
وكتب :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا ناس شوفوا الصورة : 
وتحت الصورة كتب والضحكة تخنقه :
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
قال ديفيد : أخبرني ماذا تكتب ... ماذا فعلت ....
قال جورج :
' بعض ' المسلمين أغبياء جهلة ، يعتبرون الصور كفرية
إذا كانت في صحف أوروبيه أو حتى عربية ،
ويعتبرون نشرها مسيئ ومحرم وكفر ..
ولكن الأمر يختلف في منتدياتهم !!
في منتدياتهم تجد الأمر طبيعي ،
فقط اذكر الله واذكر عبارات مستنكرة ما يحدث ، كأن تكتب :
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، أعوذ بالله انظر ماذا يفعل أعداء الإسلام،
وغيرها فيما يخص الموضوع ونزَّل ماشئت من ' كفريات '
... استهزئ كما تشاء ....
ولكن مرفقة بعبارات إسلامية دينية 
وبعد أسبوع ...
أخبر جورج صديقه ديفيد يبشره .. أن الصورة انتشرت
انتشارا واسعا في المنتديات العربية ..
قال ديفيد: ما أبله هؤلاء الحقراء ، سأصمم الليلة
صورة عن الكعبة وأرسلها لك غدا لتنشرها ...
جورج : انتظر قليلا وانشرها بعد أسبوعين ، دعهم
يشتاقون لأعمالك ولا تحرقها جميعها ..
ديفيدضاحكا : صدقني لا يوجد معرض يفي بالغرض ..
مثل الإنترنت وبعض عملاء التوزيع المسلمين فيه ...
(( القصة من مذكرات ديفيد وويلز ، طالب جامعي أمريكي ))
لذلك الأخوة والأخوات .. أشدد وأشدد عليكم
عند استلامكم لأي شيء كان .. صور أو رسوم تسيء للإسلام
فعليكم مباشرة حذفها وإلغائها ..
كتلك التي وصلتني ووصلت غيري من المتعاملين بالبريد الإليكتروني
صورة الحقير الذي يهين المصحف الشريف بأعمال قذره مثله
وبالطبع انتشرت بين عدد كبير من الناس وتداولها العديد
ولكني أحمد الله كثيراً أنني عندما استلمت ذلك الإيميل
قمت بحذفه مباشرة ولم أرسله لأحد ..
لإنه في الحقيقة لا فائدة تعود علينا من نشر مثل تلك الصور
ما الذي ستستفيده ؟؟!!
أولاً هي صور تؤذي مشاعرنا ، فكيف نقوم بنشرها
وثانياً نحن نعلم أعداء الإسلام وما يقومون به فلماذا نريد الدليل
بالصورعلى ما يفعلون ؟ ..
دعوهم يفعلوا ما يريدون ولا تساهموا في نشر ذلك
حتى لا تصبح مثل تلك الصور مألوفة لديكم
بصراحةأغلب المواقع الالكترونيه تسارع لنشر مثل هالمواضيع
أعلم نيتهم حسنه بس ليه ننشر هالإسأه ؟؟
وأكرر ماذا سنستفيد من نشرها ؟؟
نحن بذلك نكون سوقنا ونشرنا وأنجحنا مخططاتهم
فمن يقوم بأفعال كتلك التي رأيناها في إهانة القرآن الكريم
ماذا كان يقصد ذلك الحقير بأن يقوم بهذه الأفعال ويصورها
ومن ثم يضعها على الإنترنت ؟
إنه كان يقصد أن تنتشر عبر العالم
وأنتم كنتم الأداة
استغفروا الله على ما لم تكونوا تقصدوا ..
وتوقفوا فوراً عن النشر
ومن استطاع أن يدخل إلى المواقع لحذف تلك الصور فليفعل
وليكن شعارنا :
سـاعـدوا بالإزالـة ولـيـس بالإنــــتـــشــار
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جزاك الله خيراً
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*جزاك الله خيرا...ونصيحتك على العين والراس
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*بورك فيك اخى بريمه
والله كل ماذكرت واوردت حاصل
اللهم جنبنا الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن

*

----------


## حامد بريمة

*المصدر رسالة وصلتني في الاميل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا ونعم الوصية !!
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*جزاك الله عن الاسلام كل خير
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انشاء الله لا تموت لا تفوت ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*نعم الوصيه أخي الكريم .....

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ........
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*في ميزان حسناتك
ان شاءالله يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## عشان تانى؟

*بارك الله فيك وزادك الله تقوى وازيدك بانه هنالك صفحه كامله فى الفيس بوك تسىء للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نرجو تدميرها من اهل الخبره وجزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------

